# Roundworms



## lupinfarm (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my dogs has been given a diagnosis of a heavy load of roundworms. All the dogs and the cat have all been wormed now. Since my dogs live on the same property as the other animals, would Ivermec be sufficient to worm the horses, goats, and chickens?

Anyone know anything about roundworms being passed to humans?


----------



## mavrick (Dec 29, 2009)

it would


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 29, 2009)

Sigh, now I have to worm everybody LOL. This could be interesting. The goats are not going to be too happy to be stuck with a needle. Quesa (the dog) has been hacking for ever, and it was always during running so we just figured she was not that fit, and got winded easily but this morning she puked up what looked like a ball of angel hair spaghetti! Took it to the vet to get a definitive answer and there it was, a heavy load of roundworm. Not fun.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ivomec comes in many forms.  There is a pour-on, an injectible, and a drench (oral) form.  Ivomec is used in humans in third-world countries.  It is considered a wonder drug in those countries that have endemic infestations of river blindness, elephantiasis, and many other parasites.  My cousin did some of his medical residency in Sierra Leone, and he routinely used it on many of his patients.  The manufacturer donated many millions of $ worth to help prevent these heartbreaking infestations.

I'm not recommending that you use it on your family though, just thought it was interesting that you felt it might be necessary to treat your family.

Keep in mind that the injectible form of ivomec is a subcutaneous injection, not intramuscular.  It also controls many external parasites.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

what did they give you to worm the dog???

we've used safeuard (fenbendazole 10% suspension 100mg) for goats on our wormy dog. its an oral solution.

but i am interested in knowing if anybody uses DE (food grade) for worming their barnyard/dogs??? i know DE is a touchy subject but i've been reading that it works. i'd love to have a natural solution for our wormy dog.



ps ah yes the puked up 'spaghetti' and the horrible realization thats not what it was !!!! eeeeeek!
pss have you spotted him for fleas?? maybe thats where he was getting the worms?? we are using borax in our house to kill them off in here and mercifully we have had freezing temps to get rid of them outside.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 30, 2009)

We have SIX dogs  The one infected is Quesa a Mini Poodle, obviously the rest are likely infected but the good thign was that the lovely spaghetti that came up was actually dead on arrival. We wormed them twice in the last 2 weeks with Strongid T and one was a double dose of it so we likely at least damaged the population. Unfortunately Strongid is not effective against Roundworm because its meant for Small Strongyles. 

ANYWAY, They gave the dogs Drontal pills. We actually have to go back today and pick up an extra because they left out our Shih Tzu X. All the meds for the 6 dogs and 1 cat cost about $69 and we are lucky enough to have a vet that doesn't require all the animals to be seen, it's good enough that my cat and our horse are seen by him. We bought pill pockets by Greenies for the dogs/cat and it was like a treat to them. 

Our dogs aren't really FARM dogs or LGD's LOL they're pets/breeding dogs. 4 Mini Poodles, 1 Shih Tzu/Bichon (we don't breed her, in fact she's going in soon to be fixed and rehomed, we took her as a rescue a couple years ago thin with a litter of 6 puppies nursing), and 1 Mini Labradoodle. 

I don't think that DE would work against Roundworm AT ALL. It's preventative measures with DE and even then it's not that effective. IMO it's more effective against on-skin parasites like Mites and things like Fly larvae as it dries out their bodies (have you ever dumped Ajax powder or DE on larvae before? Pretty nasty.) 

The dogs haven't had specialized flea treatment in a while but we've been preventing fleas with DE in their beds/crates and they get regular bathes. The closest they get to the livestock is Nacho the Mini Labradoodle who guards the Ducks/Chickens during the day. 

We believe that the roundworms came from Ginny, the Shih Tzu as she came from a neglectful breeder from Western Canada and was riddled with worms when we got her. That or a Newf we had for a few days who was so infested with Tapeworm he almost died. Also from a neglectful breeder.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

WE use the Ivomec pour on for every thing give it orally to dogs, put in water for chickens, pour on goats,cows ,horses


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ivomec has gotten quite cheap since the patent came off.  At least the generic brands are much cheaper.  You should be able to treat a medium sized dog for around 10 - 15 cents if you buy a small bottle of injectible.  You can use the injectible orally if you prefer.  Do not use it on Collie or Collie crossed dogs though.  For some reason, they are not able to tolerate Ivomec.   One of the advantages of it is that it's effective against many external parasites, as well as most internal ones.  Won't work on tapeworms or liver flukes though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 30, 2009)

The problem that I see with DE is that you have ingest one heck of a lot on a daily basis for it to work. I looked into it for my alpacas and I have to give them about 6 tablespoons a day. There is no way I will get that much down them. Especially on a daily basis.

You might be better off trying some of the other herbs that are used for dewormers if you want to go that route.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys shouldn't be advocating Ivermec for dogs unless a VET has seen the dog and prescribed it!  It can be DEADLY in small doses to MANY types of dog!

There are plenty of effective treatments available for all species to treat roundworm - and it is one of those that affects all species.  Luckily it's also one of the easiest to treat for.

DE should not be used as a TREATMENT for worms...perhaps it has benefits as a preventative (as do many other naturally occuring substances), but once you KNOW you have worms, the best course is to use chemical treatment.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

It is only deadly if your dog has heart worms


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

mavrick said:
			
		

> It is only deadly if your dog has heart worms


_Wrong, wrong, wrong_!  Most herding breeds and several other breeds are sensitive to it, and it can be deadly.  Look it up.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

maybe my vet was wrong
What do you recomemed


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

Consulting a vet for your particular dog,  

Here's a good resource:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ivermectin.html


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

> You guys shouldn't be advocating Ivermec for dogs unless a VET has seen the dog and prescribed it!  It can be DEADLY in small doses to MANY types of dog!


i believe the warning is the herding dogs...and i think jhm47 said.

i dont have herding dogs and the fenbendazole, in that dose, in that % was what the vet gave us the first time. but instead of costing me $90 for the rx the safeguard it was $12ish at TSC. 

not everyone wants to use chemicals all the time, kate. but thanks for the reminder.

mavrick - you can search on wormers for dogs. i think there is a beagle site that has detailed explanations and warnings.  good luck!


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> i believe the warning is the herding dogs...and i think jhm47 said.
> 
> i dont have herding dogs and the fenbendazole, in that dose, in that % was what the vet gave us the first time. but instead of costing me $90 for the rx the safeguard it was $12ish at TSC.
> 
> not everyone wants to use chemicals all the time, kate. but thanks for the reminder.


A lot of us farmers have herding/protection breeds - shepherds, collies, and crosses thereof - and I would hate for one of those people to read this thread, grab their horse's or sheep's ivermec and inadvertently kill their dog.  Given that not ONLY the OP and posters read the threads...I wasn't specifically speaking to just ONE or TWO of you!

And I don't assume that everyone wants to use chemicals all the time... I also feed my chickens pumpkin seeds and love herbal calmatives for my horses and think kelp is a great supplement for my goats...but with worms you are GOING to fight a loosing battle going "natural".  Not a reminder, a warning!  I think DE has its place in prevention, really I do...GO FOR IT...but when it comes to treatment check in with western medicine until you have a clean fecal.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 30, 2009)

I would NOT use Ivermec on my dogs at all unless speicifcally formulated for dogs. You can use Noromectin in dogs but we got medication from the vet and it only cost about $100 for all 6 dogs and the cat. No biggie, and we give them a pill every 3 months. I'm not into cheaping out on my wormers. And anyway, Ivermec Injectable is $60/small bottle 

Seriously, there must be something about my threads... They seem to stir up a whole lot of hostility LOL.


----------



## mavrick (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful help, Ga is sure losing a true  intellectual,But I guess Georgia's loss is Indiana's gain


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Seriously, there must be something about my threads... They seem to stir up a whole lot of hostility LOL.


LOL I know how you feel, and sorry!!    Not trying to be hostile!!  

<going to find another Lupin thread to stir the pot in> 

Back to subject matter...how many of you were dewormed when you were kids?  My DH seems to remember his whole family getting dewormed once...I don't think I ever was LOL...


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL

Half my family was dewormed a few years ago when they went out west to Saskatchewan, my brother and mum. My mum's friends daughter had an enormous load of pinworm and everyone had to be dewormed LOL thank goodness I wasn't out there.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm thinking if I had a few worms...LOL...I wouldn't need to diet!

Seriously though, I wonder if this is something doctors routinely check for.  My kids have spent their whole lives mucking around outside around the horses, goats and chickens...makes ya wonder...how would you really know?  FAMACHA on humans? hehe


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was dewormed as a little kid.  Had an infestation of roundworms.  

I have used Ivomec on all my dogs, cats, chickens, horse, cattle, hogs, sheep (when we had 'em), peafowl, etc.  Never killed anything, or made them sick.  Of course, we never had any "collie" type dogs.  Just Rat Terriers and Labs.


----------

